# I want to adopt...



## MagicLove

Hello everyone, I just wanted to post a little about myself and my situation...

My husband and I have been married for 5 wonderful years (yes, we are young). We have TTC for the past 4 years, through IVF, HT, and naturally. After, having 3 losses in a row, I was told that I am infertile, and any more attempts could possibly risk my life. So, I made the hardest decision ever, I had a hysterectomy at the age of 24.

All I've ever wanted to do, is be a mother. So, at this point adoption is the ONLY option. Being an adopted child myself, I have no qualms about it. I hear these stories about girls who are young and they become pregnant, and they don't want their children, or they resent their children. It's almost as if a knife is in my heart, and I just want to say 'I wish I had the ability to do what you have been privileged to do' or I feel that longing inside me. Or 'if you really dislike being a mother so much, let me do it, I'd be more than happy to be a mother'.

So, as my husband and I begin this journey, please help me keep my spirits up and keep us in your thoughts...


----------



## Lolly1985

Sorry to read of your losses and all you have been through. I'm so glad you are so eager to adopt, it's a wonderful thing to do. I understand what you mean when people don't appreciate their pregnancies and babies, but I suppose we are all different and I guess they have their reasons to feel that way. Hurts a lot though. Our little ones birth mother desperately wanted to keep her but wasn't deemed to have the capacity to parent. Very sad. Good luck in your journey! If you would like to join us on the chat thread we'd love to have you xxx


----------



## karenh

I'm sorry you have been though so much in such a short time. I hope your adoption process goes quickly and smoothly. If you have any questions we are here for you!


----------



## RachaelSnead

MagicLove said:


> Hello everyone, I just wanted to post a little about myself and my situation...
> 
> My husband and I have been married for 5 wonderful years (yes, we are young). We have TTC for the past 4 years, through IVF, HT, and naturally. After, having 3 losses in a row, I was told that I am infertile, and any more attempts could possibly risk my life. So, I made the hardest decision ever, I had a hysterectomy at the age of 24.
> 
> All I've ever wanted to do, is be a mother. So, at this point adoption is the ONLY option. Being an adopted child myself, I have no qualms about it. I hear these stories about girls who are young and they become pregnant, and they don't want their children, or they resent their children. It's almost as if a knife is in my heart, and I just want to say 'I wish I had the ability to do what you have been privileged to do' or I feel that longing inside me. Or 'if you really dislike being a mother so much, let me do it, I'd be more than happy to be a mother'.
> 
> So, as my husband and I begin this journey, please help me keep my spirits up and keep us in your thoughts...

Sorry for your losses. 
Adoption does not make the pain go away. But, it does make you a mother. 
My husband and I adopted a newborn through domestic adoption via private agency. 
If you have any questions, let me know. It's mostly paperwork, really, as far as the process. The rest is simply love.


----------



## Loski83

Sorry to hear about your losses, adoption is a wonderful experience and so rewarding I hope you have a good experience with it and get your little boy/girl at the end.


----------

